# Fianlly got a fishing post! No shortage of Snapper.



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Went out yesterday for the first Snapper trip of the season and was very successful. We got out at 5:30 at Shermon by 6. Gulf was beautifull and the bait barge was full. Got to our spot 17 miles out set anchor second try and had our limit and headed back to Shermon and back in Gulf Breeze by 11:30am with 8 very nice Snapper. The ramp they are on is 22.25" wide to give you an ideas of how long these fish are. We threw back safley over 30 nice fish as well. No shortage at my spot.*


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

NICE! Hey send me those numbers again, i lost'em!! LOL NICE!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Great job! Where does the bait boat normally sit?


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Glad somebody made it out!! Nice haul!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

nice


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

grey ghost said:


> NICE! Hey send me those numbers again, i lost'em!! LOL NICE!


Hey Grey, 

It's the Dan's hole, every one knows where the Dan hole is.....

Jimmy


----------



## bellview268219 (May 29, 2011)

nice


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Jimmy you ain't right ; ) nice fish Dan!




jjam said:


> Hey Grey,
> 
> It's the Dan's hole, every one knows where the Dan hole is.....
> 
> Jimmy


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Envious as I was tied to the desk.


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

*Dan hole*



jjam said:


> Hey Grey,
> 
> It's the Dan's hole, every one knows where the Dan hole is.....
> 
> Jimmy


It's ok I only told a few people the numbers ... And they won't tell ... And if they do we will ask them not to tell any one either.


----------

